# Mini Echolot für die Rute



## dunkelbunt (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab letztens bei einem angler ein kleines echolot gesehen das er nur an die rute montiert hatte und fand das ganze sehr interessant und da ich nicht wirklich ahnung von dem zuegs haben wollte ich euch mal fragen, taugt so ein teil was? was kostet des und wo bekomm ich's hab vorher sowas noch nie gesehen.
schon mal vielen dank für eure hilfe#h


----------



## mokki (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Echolot für die Rute*

Dürfte ein Smartcast gewesen sein.


----------



## dunkelbunt (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Echolot für die Rute*

so in der art sah des aus ob es genau das war weiß ich net, sind die dinger gut lohnt sich die anschaffung oder doch eher lassen?


----------



## dunkelbunt (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Echolot für die Rute*

kann mir vielleicht noch jemand weiter helfen, danke #h


----------



## ksmichel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Echolot für die Rute*

Die Forensuche wirft dazu einen längeren Thread aus:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95674&highlight=smartcast


----------



## flasha (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Echolot für die Rute*

Diese Teile gab es deutlich günstiger. Meine da stand auch nur Fishfinder drauf so wie in folgendem Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fishfinder-E...878706864?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item4165acf0b0


----------



## faceman (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Echolot für die Rute*

Ich habe so ein ähnliches Teil. Finde es praktisch wenn ich nen neuen Platz suche um Kanten und Löcher zu finden....


----------



## dunkelbunt (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mini Echolot für die Rute*

so also ich hab mir jetzt die humminbird dinger auf der webseite von denen mal in ruhe angeschaut, wenn humminbird dann wird es wohl der rf15e werden, aber bevor ich mich hier auf den einen hersteller festlege kennt noch jemand vielleicht was ähnliches von nem anderen hersteller so das ich mal etwas vergleichen kann?


----------

